# Centre Brake Light



## P3CHY (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,
Please can you help, my centre brake light has broken , the one that sits on the boot area and I need to buy a new one, quoted £45 from Audi for the part & they want to charge me £76 labour to fit it.

I'm guessing it isn't too difficult to do? is it easy and do you have any links as to how to do it as I don't seem to be able to find anything on Youtube

I have a Mk2 TT 2010 Roadster

thanks !


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi

I think you have to remove the boot trim from inside and you will see the brake light held together by some collar nuts (2). You should be able to remove and replace the brake light that way.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, hardest part is getting the trim off. Ideally use trim tools, but don't use screwdrivers or the like without protecting the paintwork ! It takes a bit of force before the clips let go. The two nuts that hold the light in place are the plastic ones.
Make sure you get all the old sticky foam gasket off and the area is spotlessly clean before fitting the new light also, as this is the water seal to the boot area. Make sure the light is perfectly central to the bodywork recess before sticking......if it is not it will annoy you like hell  Last but not least don't overtighten the nuts when replacing, tight but not too tight.
Hope that helps.


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Double check with your dealer, there was a recall on these centre brake lights. My local dealer replaced mine for free on my 2009 TTS.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

P3CHY said:


> I'm guessing it isn't too difficult to do?


I'm afraid you're guessing wrong here. A regular owner is not supposed to replace the centre brake light, unlike the other light bulbs at the rear. It says so in the owner's manual. It can still be replaced by human beings, but it's depending on your skills as a mechanic. :wink: You could end up damaging paint, damaging the rear spoiler mechanism or cause water leaks.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Did mine the other week - pretty straightforward (there's a service manual page floating about on here somewhere - will look for it in a minute), except the two brass clips holding it in - could not get them to release at all (have to try an reach thru the spoiler drives, etc with a small screwdriver to try and depress them, and it's almost impossible). After 15minutes in the freezing cold, I solved it with some good old fashioned impact engineering - I carefully broke the old light into pieces - after that a doddle - 5 minutes to refit.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

wja96 said:


> http://www.walteranderson.com/pdfs/High.pdf


Courtesy of wja96 originally


----------



## P3CHY (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much! all really helpful suggestions, I think my first point of call will be to ask if my model qualifies for the free replacement , I have done some research after reading the comments and apparently it wasn't an actual recall as such but there were a batch of lights produced that had open circuits, hence them not sending out letters to owners, but replacing when the cars have been brought in for services etc. ( they didn't mention this though when I enquired about the price for parts and fitting)

It's worth a try, my local Audi dealers Service dept all go home at 12:30 on a Saturday so will have to call on Monday. Failing that I might have to pay them to do it as it doesn't look as easy as I hoped it would be & I'd definitely f*k it up :?

As always , thank you again for all your help .xx


----------

